# Was steckt hinter den verschiedenen Aluminium Angaben?



## backfire (5. April 2005)

Was steckt hinter den verschiedenen Aluminium Angaben?

Beim Studium der Prospekte der Rahmenhersteller sind mit die verschiedenen Bezeichnungen des Rahmenmaterials aufgefallen z.B.: AL 6066, AL 6060, Skandium, Thomson 7000 AL,  Easton 7005 usw..

Was bedeuten diese Bezeichnungen?

Gruß,
backfire


----------



## moruk (5. April 2005)

Also bedeuten tun die gar nix, im Sinne von da kann man direkt irgend eine Eigenschaft ablesen. Sind halt Herstellerbezeichnungen, die sich eingebürgert haben. Ist beim Stahl auch so. Werden irgendwelche Legierungen sein, die für mittlere bis hohe Beanspruchungen sowie schweißtauglich gemacht sind AlZn4,5Mg1 wäre so ne Sorte, jedenfalls im Ingenieurbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (5. April 2005)

Das sind Bezeichnungen für verschiedene Alu Legierungen. So besteht ein Rahmen aus 7005 Alu aus anderen Metallen als einer aus 6060. Hauptanteil bleibt natürlich Alu, die Unterschiede beziehen sich dann auf andere Metalle. 

So enthalten Legierungen der 6000 Reihe z.B viel Magnesium und Silizium, sind relativ elastisch und lassen sich so gut verarbeiten (allerdings mit größerem Aufwand), sind jedoch nicht ganz so zugfest wie 7000.

Die 7000 Reihe enthält Zink und Magnesium, ist relativ korrosionsbeständig und auch noch recht gut zu verarbeiten.
7005 stellt eine der günstigen Legierungen darunter dar.

Easton, Reynolds und co sind halt einfach Firmen, die ihre eigenen Legierungen nach dem Firmennamen benennen.

Scandium wird dem Alu auch beigesetzt, bringt weniger Gewicht bei größerer Steifigkeit etc. mit sich.

Daneben gibts natürlich auch andere Materialien wie Stahl oder Titan, was auch in verschieden Legierungen verarbeitet wird.

Gruß
J:H


----------



## Schildbürger (5. April 2005)

Hi,

nimm mal die Suchfunktion, das Thema wurde hier schon ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## gif0061 (15. Juni 2008)

und was bedeutet Aluminium AN6

auch eine eigene legierung?


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Juni 2008)

Scheint als wäre es eine der schon genannten 6000er Alulegierungen.


----------

